# Trichomes disappearing!



## leafminer (Jan 19, 2009)

Pics at: http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36715
In flower for 7 weeks.
I just got out the magnifier and had a long look.
Where you can see the dried out bits of the little leaves on the colas, the trichs have pretty much vanished!  
The trichs are still either clear or cloudy but the plants have put on no extra growth in the past week. The trichs are disappearing - instead of looking like a little stalk with a ball on the end, the ball has disappeared and they look like a lollipop that's been eaten. In some places there are no trichs visible.
I think I've got to harvest them now, do you agree?


----------



## umbra (Jan 19, 2009)

I would, but thats just me.


----------



## leafminer (Jan 20, 2009)

Yeah I am gonna harvest it tomorrow, would have done today but no damn time. I need to reveg so I think what I will do is harvest the two moms complete, get rid of those big pots, and the top of the biggest clone, then about 1/3 of the smaller ones, and reveg under lower power, probably 150W of CFLs and turn both the HPS off.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 21, 2009)

*good luck ,,,but if the trichs are still clear ,,,wouldnt it be better to find out whats wrong with it before revegging eace:*


----------



## leafminer (Jan 22, 2009)

I don't think there's anything wrong, it's just this strain. It wrong-footed me the first grow, too. Here I am waiting for the trichs to turn amber ... and waiting ... and waiting ... but they don't. Well, a few do. But most just turn cloudy. 
Last time I waited too long and missed the 'window' and the bud was less potent than it could have been.
They have been in flower 8 weeks on Saturday and are not changing at all except the small leaves are browning, so I think I had better go ahead.
My only problem is that I have a hybrid in the grow room that is putting on weight fast - it is about 2 weeks behind the pure indicas although they all went 12-12 at the same time - and I have the new seedling that I found on the back lawn, now doing well, by its speed of growth I think it is another hybrid. 
I need to make a veg area! Argh! 
Still, I am gonna sneak outside in a minute with a large black bag and a pair of wire cutters hoping the wife doesn't observe me coming back with a pile of freshly cut buds. I'll post a pic of the harvest when I can.
Thanks for the help I really appreciate it. I messed up a bit last time and I don't want to mess up again ...


----------



## iClown (Jan 22, 2009)

I've heard of trichones disapearing from the cold, check your temps at night. below 55 F is a no no.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 22, 2009)

I have had an outdoor Durban Poison do a growth spurt at the very end, where the trics stayed clear/cloudy for about a week then she finished up.  If you think windows it was like the window opened for 3/4 days closed for 6/7 days then re-opened....I chopped 3 days into new window


----------

